

Any hackers in Phoenix, AZ? - syalam

Any hackers in AZ? I am interested in sharing thoughts and networking all in the name of entrepreneurship.
======
jmatt
I'm from Tucson. There are a number of programming and DBA jobs in Phoenix. I
constantly get contacted to do contract work in the area. I don't know how
many startups are based in the area. I'd look into attending a Refresh Phoenix
meeting or goto a startupdrinks. Though it looks the the startupdrinks site
just sends you to other local groups.

<http://www.refreshphoenix.org/>

<http://phoenix.startupdrinks.com/>

------
solost
There seems to be a limited number of really good hackers in town and of the
ones I associate with they all seem to be extremely busy at the moment.

The real issue is that Phoenix still isn't the tech hot bed everyone thought
we might become, so attracting and keeping talent in town is extremely
difficult.

I know I have left town twice for opportunities I just couldn't locate in
town, though I always seem to come back.

------
icey
There are four or five of us in Phoenix I think.

